# OK NOW I AM ******!!!



## oilcan (Jan 30, 2006)

I HAVE BAITING THIS SPOT FOR THREE WEEKS GO OUT THERE THIS MORNING TO PUT MY BLIND UP AND SOME CLOWN HAS SET UP RIGHT OVER THE TOP OF MY BAIT.I HAD PICS OF SOMEONE LOOKING AT MY BAIT AND CAMERA A WEEK AGO BUT JUST FIGURED IT WAS SOMEONE OUT ON THEIR ATV . THIS LAND IS NOT POSTED ITS JUST B.S. THAT SOMEONE WOULD BASICALLY TRY TO STEAL SOMEONE ELSES HARD WORK!! :******: HAS THIS EVER HAPPENED TO ANYONE ELSE.MAYBE I GO OUT THERE AND SIT IN THE STAND I SUPPLY THE BAIT AND THEY SUPPLY THE STAND :wink:


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

That's one disadvantage of your laws. It sucks... can you do anything about it? You'd have to either post the land if it's yours or ask the farmer if you can post it.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I would talk to the landowner and have him kicked off. That is insane and unbelievably disrespectful. How some people can even walk around feeling good about themselves is beyond me...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Pretty poor morals. :eyeroll:


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

oilcan said:


> I HAVE BAITING THIS SPOT FOR THREE WEEKS GO OUT THERE THIS MORNING TO PUT MY BLIND UP AND SOME CLOWN HAS SET UP RIGHT OVER THE TOP OF MY BAIT.I HAD PICS OF SOMEONE LOOKING AT MY BAIT AND CAMERA A WEEK AGO BUT JUST FIGURED IT WAS SOMEONE OUT ON THEIR ATV . THIS LAND IS NOT POSTED ITS JUST B.S. THAT SOMEONE WOULD BASICALLY TRY TO STEAL SOMEONE ELSES HARD WORK!! :ticked: HAS THIS EVER HAPPENED TO ANYONE ELSE.MAYBE I GO OUT THERE AND SIT IN THE STAND I SUPPLY THE BAIT AND THEY SUPPLY THE STAND :wink:


That sucks, I would be really upset about that. If you can't get him kicked off. I'd consider leaving this person a nice little "gift" right in from of his ladder/blind door. A big steaming pile of a gift. Might as well ruin it for him as he has for you.

Of course I've been known to react first and then think it over.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

First off, is this your land? I ussually talk to the land owner even if it's not posted. Some landowners do not want bait used on their land. I also like to know who else is hunting the land if possible. Communication is the key! You wouldn't want to be sitting in this persons stand and then find out it is the landowners would you?

If this is your land, I would probably try to find out who has the stand and tell them that you do not appreciate their stand location and if they do not move it a respectable distance away you will be forced to post the property.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Let the games begin!! Ask him/her to wrestle you for it. :lol:


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

buckseye said:


> Let the games begin!! Ask him/her to wrestle you for it. :lol:


FEATS OF STRENGTH! Festivus isn't over until you pin him!


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

oilcan said:


> I HAVE BAITING THIS SPOT FOR THREE WEEKS GO OUT THERE THIS MORNING TO PUT MY BLIND UP AND SOME CLOWN HAS SET UP RIGHT OVER THE TOP OF MY BAIT.I HAD PICS OF SOMEONE LOOKING AT MY BAIT AND CAMERA A WEEK AGO BUT JUST FIGURED IT WAS SOMEONE OUT ON THEIR ATV . THIS LAND IS NOT POSTED ITS JUST B.S. THAT SOMEONE WOULD BASICALLY TRY TO STEAL SOMEONE ELSES HARD WORK!! :ticked: HAS THIS EVER HAPPENED TO ANYONE ELSE.MAYBE I GO OUT THERE AND SIT IN THE STAND I SUPPLY THE BAIT AND THEY SUPPLY THE STAND :wink:


Baiting a spot for three weeks is not hard work. uke: uke: uke:


----------



## oilcan (Jan 30, 2006)

PROBLEM SOLVED WE JUST POSTED 1500 ACRES. IT IS MY UNCLES LAND.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I thought this was a bow hunting forum, not a baiting forum.
If you want to hunt, HUNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
If you want to bait, FISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Fishless, i would assume you dont hunt over water holes or any kind of agriculture fields then?


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

good place to take a wiz now what a d-bag


----------



## CrabClaw (Jul 28, 2008)

Why was it hard Work? Carrying buckets of bait? Thats pathetic, maybe some day you can enjoy a real hunt for an animal and experience the thrill of learning the patterns of a mature Whitetail!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

oilcan said:


> PROBLEM SOLVED WE JUST POSTED 1500 ACRES. IT IS MY UNCLES LAND.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

There is one good lesson that will come of this post Oilcan, and as a young hunter, it might take some time to understand. Let me walk you through it and point you in a direction that will help you and all hunters.

By the words in your first post you advocate restricting a hunter's ability under law from hunting unposted land. Furthermore, some of the posts on here also advocate performing actions (peeing in front of stand, etc) which in my mind, result in hunter harassment under ND law.

It is important for hunters to respect landowner's rights, and for landowners to respect hunter's rights in ND. The relationship between sportsmen and landowners is a balancing act based on that mutual respect. The landowner has all the rights in the world to post his land, and you should have talked to him prior to the season about it, then this situation wouldn't have come to be.

My hope is that you're a young hunter and don't see yet what a unique thing it is to have an open access law (ND is one of only four states!) and landowners who let hunters on their land without even having to ask. As you mature, hopefully you'll see that having access to millions of acres of land (unposted, PLOTS, WMAs, etc.) for you and others to hunt is a far greater thing than even having 1500 acres posted for your own personal use.

Good hunting and good learning.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

njsimonson said:


> There is one good lesson that will come of this post Oilcan, and as a young hunter, it might take some time to understand. Let me walk you through it and point you in a direction that will help you and all hunters.
> 
> By the words in your first post you advocate restricting a hunter's ability under law from hunting unposted land. Furthermore, some of the posts on here also advocate performing actions (peeing in front of stand, etc) which in my mind, result in hunter harassment under ND law.
> 
> ...


--Great Post!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

tikkat3 said:


> Fishless, i would assume you dont hunt over water holes or any kind of agriculture fields then?


Bit of a difference here. Water holes and ag fields are there night and day most of the year and are kind of naturally occurring. You have to locate the waterhole or ag field, determine if deer are using it and how they are coming and going and then set up accordingly. In other words doing your home work.

Baiting is hauling stuff to the field just prior to and during hunting season specifically to attract deer to that particular spot.

Not saying that baiting is wrong, although I don't agree with it and have never done it. But baiting is not the same as locating watering sites and feeding areas and then setting up to take advantage of something that is already there.

To each their own, at least as long as it's still legal.

huntin1


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

buckseye said:


> Let the games begin!! Ask him/her to wrestle you for it. :lol:


Texas Cage Match!, Texas Cage Match!....

Yep, lousy ethics of a slob, but what can you do about it unless you control the land. I would pee all over the area & his stand then find a new spot to hunt


----------



## whack_and_stack (Oct 20, 2008)

huntin1 said:


> tikkat3 said:
> 
> 
> > Fishless, i would assume you dont hunt over water holes or any kind of agriculture fields then?
> ...


Everyone that I know that baits dosnt just pic a random spot they scout as much as anyone and pattern the deer they then put maybe a 5 gallon bucket of feed out I tried last year without bait and didnt notice much difference still shot a deer. I like to have the pile to get a shot at a more relaxed deer that is preoccupied its also nice to not worry about stopping them I see no problem with this. however I do think that big feeders and guys that take pickups full of feed is wrong


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

> Everyone that I know that baits dosnt just pic a random spot they scout as much as anyone and pattern the deer they then put maybe a 5 gallon bucket of feed out I tried last year without bait and didnt notice much difference still shot a deer. I like to have the pile to get a shot at a more relaxed deer that is preoccupied its also nice to not worry about stopping them I see no problem with this. however I do think that big feeders and guys that take pickups full of feed is wrong


And I guess I don't see a big problem with a 5 gal. bucket of feed. But, very few limit it to just that. And my experience is a bit different than yours. I know several people who bait deer either on their own land or on land that is posted for their exclusive use. They use apples, many bushels of apples, piled in shelter belts that have no apple trees. If that ain't baiting to attract them to a specific spot then I don't know what would be.

I don't hunt that way. But, I respect your right to do so as long as the law still allows it.

huntin1


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

huntin1 said:


> > Everyone that I know that baits dosnt just pic a random spot they scout as much as anyone and pattern the deer they then put maybe a 5 gallon bucket of feed out I tried last year without bait and didnt notice much difference still shot a deer. I like to have the pile to get a shot at a more relaxed deer that is preoccupied its also nice to not worry about stopping them I see no problem with this. however I do think that big feeders and guys that take pickups full of feed is wrong
> 
> 
> And I guess I don't see a big problem with a 5 gal. bucket of feed. *But, very few limit it to just that.* And my experience is a bit different than yours. I know several people who bait deer either on their own land or on land that is posted for their exclusive use. They use apples, many bushels of apples, piled in shelter belts that have no apple trees. If that ain't baiting to attract them to a specific spot then I don't know what would be.
> ...


I think the "5 gallon" guys far outnumber the "truckload" guys. Lots and lots of guys carry an ice cream bucket or 5 gallon bucket into the woods, and lots of them will never admit to it.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> I think the "5 gallon" guys far outnumber the "truckload" guys. Lots and lots of guys carry an ice cream bucket or 5 gallon bucket into the woods, and lots of them will never admit to it.


Yeah, you're probably right about that.

huntin1


----------



## Sheep Skin (Sep 8, 2009)

> THIS LAND IS NOT POSTED ITS JUST B.S. THAT SOMEONE WOULD BASICALLY TRY TO STEAL SOMEONE ELSES HARD WORK!!


Hard work would not be my words of choice.

I digress, why didnt yo have your blind or stand set up earlier when you were BAITING to get them use to seeing the blind there with no danger


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

What really sucks about this whole ordeal is that there is now another 1,500 acres of posted land out there. Hopefully your uncle will give permission to people who ask for it instead of denying everyone. Maybe he can just keep people away from the area you are hunting and give permission to other areas.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

NDTerminator said:


> buckseye said:
> 
> 
> > Let the games begin!! Ask him/her to wrestle you for it. :lol:
> ...


--Quick Fyi, human urine is actually an attractant. Whitetails don't distinguish urine to be humans, human urine holds a lot of the same structure as whitetail urine, some guys actually use their urine in mock scrapes. It does work--


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I see no problem w/ posting land. It assures some prick like mentioned above, does not come on your property and take advantage of something you may have worked hard to create. My buddy puts way to much time/money/work into his property in Ohio to just allow any yahoo to walk onto it and shoot a deer we let walk or something we wouldn't for that matter...

And way to turn the kid into a bad guy because he chooses to hunt a different way then you. Well i want to bash you for taking out a rifle and shooting a deer at 300 yards. To me thats even easier then baiting. I wish some people would just relax on others hunting techniques and what they choose to shoot or not shoot.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

bretts said:


> NDTerminator said:
> 
> 
> > buckseye said:
> ...


I'm only into the nastiness factor. Perhaps a nice pile of wolf bait too... uke:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Even though I don't agree with baiting, I was not bashing the OP's choice of hunting methods. To each their own. I apologize if I came off that way. And I too would be ****** finding someone elses stand in an area I developed. Under the circumstances I would probably sit in the stand myself. Either that or I would take the stand down and leave it at the base of the tree it was in.

And ImpalaSSpeed96, 300 yard shot with a rifle? Really? Come on, that's a gimme, at least for some of us.   :lol: :lol:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

So ... Your the guy that ruined my spot by throwing bait in there. Shame on you!!!!

You just discovered another disadvantage of bait. It attracts as many other hunters as it does game. You might as well put out a sign that says

*THIS IS A GOOD SPOT*[/b]


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

lol, I bet Rob!!! I was just trying to make a point to some of the other guys...


----------



## honker_hunter23 (Sep 22, 2008)

Baiting animals doesnt consist of hard work, just time


----------

